# Makeup Forever (MUFE) in the UK??



## glam8babe (Feb 24, 2008)

I sooo wanna try MUFE products and it seems like us UKers cant get it

do any of you know where its available or if its available online to ship to the uk?


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Makeup Forever (MUFE) ??*

Theres a shop in Shepherds bush, London that stocks MUFE.
I'm not sure if they do mail order but heres the number anyway 

UK London 6 Goldhawk mews, London W12 8PA

Tel : 020 8740 6788


----------



## sparkler (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Makeup Forever (MUFE) ??*

i'm sad cause there used to be a reasonabley sized MUFE counter at Boots in Cardiff but it closed a couple years before i really got into make up.

Gutted.


----------



## Ikara (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Makeup Forever (MUFE) ??*

in their site it says

*UK* *London* 
*6 Goldhawk mews, London W12 8PA*

it is also available on sephora


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Makeup Forever (MUFE) ??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_in their site it says

*UK* *London* 
*6 Goldhawk mews, London W12 8PA*

it is also available on sephora_

 

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and i wish sephora shipped to the UK


----------



## JoeyEmma (Mar 7, 2008)

I really want to try some MUFE foundations but London is just annoying for a Manchester girl. 

I wonder if anywhere does mail order to the UK


----------



## elleread (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey girls
I just found this link:
Makeup artists provisions
It's the shop in London that was mentioned above. 
You can now order online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want to try the MUFE foundations but am scared to try guessing my shade from the online swatches. (I posted another thread about this in Recommendations...)


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Makeup Forever (MUFE) ??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Theres a shop in Shepherds bush, London that stocks MUFE.
I'm not sure if they do mail order but heres the number anyway 

UK London 6 Goldhawk mews, London W12 8PA

Tel : 020 8740 6788_

 
They do offer a mail order service. Theyre very friendly and fast delivering


----------



## elleread (Apr 24, 2008)

I emailed them to see if the store was 'trade only' (if you go in person, I guess anyone can order online!) and got this nice reply:

"Hello,

Our shop is strictly speaking for trade only and we serve professionals
within the industry. However, having said that, we do offer a mail order
service.
We do not stock the full range of makeupforever, just a selection, if you
check our website it will show you what we stock from this range along with
the prices. For help with choosing colours, I would refer you to their
website Make Up, Cosmetic - Make Up Porducts - Cosmetic Products - Beauty Products - Professional Make Up - Make Up For Ever

You are welcome to come along to the store if you wish but I should warn you
that we are not a typical shop and as such are unable to offer one on one
advice or makeup consultations/colour matching as we run the office
downstairs and are very busy on the phones, packing orders and dealing with
website orders. But there is a makeupforever tester board in the store with
all of the products that we stock so you are very welcome to come along and
have a look and test the products yourself.

Regards  "

I might go in if I'm in London, not sure when that'll be though!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 24, 2008)

oooh thanks for that link, i rreaslly want the concealer palette and the mat velvet foundation  xxx


----------



## i_luv_mac (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh wow thanks for starting this thread. I saw mreichert (I think) using MUFE Purple eyeshadow in one of her FOTDs and I'd love to have that colour.

Shipping is £6 thought I'd let you know.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 28, 2008)

That's good to know we have a supplier in London and im not too far from Bush.

I wish Sephora didn't close down here it was such a cool store.

I'm lucky I can get my cousin in the States to get me MUFE, it's cheaper!! But I wanna check out the whole collection in person because there site isn't that great.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elleread* 

 
_I emailed them to see if the store was 'trade only' (if you go in person, I guess anyone can order online!) and got this nice reply:

"Hello,

Our shop is strictly speaking for trade only and we serve professionals
within the industry. However, having said that, we do offer a mail order
service.
We do not stock the full range of makeupforever, just a selection, if you
check our website it will show you what we stock from this range along with
the prices. For help with choosing colours, I would refer you to their
website Make Up, Cosmetic - Make Up Porducts - Cosmetic Products - Beauty Products - Professional Make Up - Make Up For Ever

You are welcome to come along to the store if you wish but I should warn you
that we are not a typical shop and as such are unable to offer one on one
advice or makeup consultations/colour matching as we run the office
downstairs and are very busy on the phones, packing orders and dealing with
website orders. But there is a makeupforever tester board in the store with
all of the products that we stock so you are very welcome to come along and
have a look and test the products yourself.

Regards  "

I might go in if I'm in London, not sure when that'll be though!_

 
sooo that site/store is only for professionals? are us 'normal' people allowed to order online? 

btw i remember sephora had a store here a loonngg time ago, i never went in thoughl cuz i was about 13 when they shut it down. does anyone know where the location was? just curious. oh i wish theyd open up again, theyd make so much money from us!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 26, 2008)

There was a Sephora in the Bluewater Shopping Centre in Kent but I don't know if there were any others in the UK.


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 26, 2008)

There was a sephora in Angel/Islington...


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 3, 2008)

There's a sephora in Paris which i go to, yeah i know it seems far to travel but the eurostar is cheap and if i want to treat myself to a lot of makeup, or if i just fancy going to paris then i go to that one!!


----------



## Humayra (Dec 23, 2008)

ah this is depressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol! i really really really want to try mufe HD, and thats exactly the one that they didnt have on that website, lol. anybody know or have heard of a mufe store opening in the uk? thanks!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Dec 26, 2008)

Call up the shop in shepherds bush. They do stock hd foundation and will post it up to you it's just not on the website.  They only have shades ending in 5 and 0. Have a look at sephoras website and google karlas sugar swatches for a blog that has amazing swatches of the foundation.


----------



## Humayra (Jan 19, 2009)

thank youuu!!!!!!! only just thought to check new responses to the thread..lol..i rang them and the lady was lovely so ive decided to just pop into the shop next month or so when i get a chance, im really not thaat far away from london, so shold be okay..thanks again for your info!


----------



## MiMzzz (Aug 24, 2009)

HEY ALLLL,
I have heard that MUFE is not available in UK ,,
I Live in Egypt AND MUFE is available  here ,but M.A.C isn't
so if anyone wants to buy for me M.A.C and I buy for them MUFE and swap them together.
THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 1, 2009)

it would be great to have something other then mac in my collection. I may have to take a trip to bush!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Nov 3, 2009)

This shop also sells MUFE.

Pro Makeup Pricelist - HD, Waterproof, Organic

I have heard their P&P charges are more reasonable than the shop in Shepherd's Bust (£2 compared with £6!), although I haven't used them myself.

They are another Pro store but do sell to us "normal" people (although how normal are we to go to these lengths to track down good MU!). 

*Telephone:* ++44(0)207 731 4646

*
Fax:* ++44(0)207 731 4376
*
Email:*[email protected]

*Guru Makeup Emporium Ltd*
*Studio 4 Filmer Mews*
*Filmer Road*
*Fulham*
*London SW6 7JF*


----------



## forevernars (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd really like to try their HD foundation as I've heard great things about it however so far the only foundation I've tried of theirs is the mat Velvet+ and although I loved the coverage and the way it looked it unfortunately broke me out more so my forehead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I just assume the HD might do the same


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lojy Leonhart (Jul 22, 2011)

[h=2]plz tell me where are MUFE shops in egypt especially Alexandria i need it...and what about the prices?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2011)

From http://www.communitytimesonline.com/style-details.aspx?articleid=588  





> While the line is easy to find at any luxury cosmetics store abroad, Make Up Forever had not been officially introduced to the Egyptian beauty market until this past December, *when the first boutique was opened in Faces in Mohandessin.*


  I also found this... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Make-Up-For-Ever/127542110452?sk=info


----------



## katebenton1 (Dec 26, 2011)

PAM in shepherds bush sell MUFE> not only that, they are all make up artists, and it is run by make up artists, currently working in film, so they are really helpful and good.


----------



## aminar134 (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone visited PAM? i was just wondering what sort of service they provide to non MUAs...??


----------



## fleur de lis (Mar 7, 2012)

aminar134 said:


> Has anyone visited PAM? i was just wondering what sort of service they provide to non MUAs...??



 	I have visited. The let you browse the store and test/swatch the products but they tend to be quite busy and I don't think they offer colour matching services although they might offer advice on products if you were looking for something specific. They're very nice though!


----------



## ccecilia (Jul 7, 2012)

I use the Guru Makeup Emporium to order my MUFE foundation every time. The postage is reasonable and the foundation normally arrives the next day. Just not so handy for those who aren't sure of their colour!


----------



## Dizzie (Jul 17, 2012)

If it helps anyone, I emailed Guru Makeup Emporium to ask about MUFE F&B and they sell samples of it for £1 plus postage - which I have done as I have no idea which colour matches my skin tone. I just had to call them up, they were very helpful )


----------



## sandera (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you soo much!! made my day!! )


----------

